# Rate my life test



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.ratemylife.net/

my results:


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Not bad for being only 19. Still plenty of time for settling down, having a family and whatever else it is you hope to accomplish. *7.21/25*

You've been walking the path of the righteous so far. Stay on the path! *24.63/25*

Good. You're part of the solution! *16.67/25*

You could be a little more well-adjusted, but you're not in the looney bin or anything. Maybe a 
trip to the psychiatrist wouldn't kill you though. *13.43/25
-
*Sorry, don't know how to post my results properly! And I think this site gives me too much credit lol :/


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmm, accomplishments had some typical questions about measuring one's success by whether or not you're married with kids...and since I'm not, I guess I'm not as accomplished as society wants me to be. :cry :lol


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

How do I post my results, like how everyone else has?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

josh23 said:


> How do I post my results, like how everyone else has?


No idea... :?
-------------------

Achievements - 3.84/25
You've yet to accomplish much in life, but the good news is, you're only 17. Still plenty of time for getting married, having kids and ruling the world.

Sins - 24.25/25
You've been walking the path of the righteous so far. Stay on the path!

Virtues - 18.33/25
Good. You're part of the solution!

Physical/Mental State - 6.94/25
Pull yourself together man! Life can't be this bad.

----------------
I don't think having children is an "accomplishment" but alrighty. :lol

And actually, life can be that bad.


----------

